# Fantails prefer roof to dovecote



## Neil (Feb 21, 2002)

Anybody able to help this novice.
2 days ago we released our fantails after homing them in their dovecote only to have them fly straight to the roof and roost in the gutter for 2 days straight. No food no water, and no amount of shoo! shoo! from me perched up there with them ( much to the neighbors amusement)will send them back to their little house.

Someone please help, the poor things are starting to look very thirsty,hungry, and quite forlorn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Neil,

Sorry to hear of your dilemma. Fantails are not noted for their flying abilities. Yes, they managed to get where they are, but they are most likely not going to get far. DO try to shoo them off the roof even going so far as using a long handled net to either capture them or get them to go to the ground. You need some help with this assuming they flutter to the ground. Once on the ground, they are not the fastest of "taking off" birds. If you have someone to help you with another net or even a big towel or sheet, you should be able to get them.

I have been trying to catch a feral rock dove for about three weeks, so I know what you are going through. However, I think if my fantail got out I that I could get her/him fairly easily compared to Inky, the little imp that is free flying in my backyard.

Best of luck to you and please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Neil (Feb 21, 2002)

O.K. So I will stagger (try) around the roof to catch them. If I'm successful what then?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

If you cannot catch them, try coaxing them down with feed placed on the ground below them, then a line of feed running over to the loft. It sounds like the are very frightened. If they fly off again, you may not be able to locate them so be careful with the nets, etc.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## Neil (Feb 21, 2002)

Hell, 2 hours of feathers and cursing and I've not been very successful. They are still up there, I'm down here , and the dovecote is still empty.

Any one with suggestions.


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Hello Neil,
If it is possible to get to that roof, it might be best to try and capture them at night. Pigeons usually won't fly at night and are easy picking for prey if they are out in the open at night. This has worked for me in the past. A whole kit refused to go into their kit box one day after I fed them a little prior to flight. I ended up having to catch all 22 birds with a net at night and not one tried to fly. Just a suggestion.

Also, what works best for me is when you feed your birds, make a sound, such as a whistle or ring a bell when you are about to feed your birds. Even while they are eating. I have found this to work very well and I have even been able to call birds down from flight with a call they are used to hearing at feeding time. Once the birds are accustomed to this sound, they should respond quickly if they are flown hungry and trap in seconds. I am able to get an entire kit of birds to trap in less than a minute of calling them. You might want to give this a try in the future. Good luck with your birds.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Neil,
Is your dovecote raised off the ground? Pigeons like to be high up(away from cats and other predators).My dovecote is 5 feet off the ground.If something is scaring them like a cat,opossum,or raccoon,that could be the reason they are afraid to return.I usually keep new birds in for at least 7 days before I let them fly free.Where are you located? Maybe a local fancier could help you.There may be a pigeon club in your area where you could meet other fanciers.
Good luck with your birds,they will bring you much enjoyment when they get settled in.


----------



## mickeyblue (Feb 19, 2002)

you can home fantails ? . . . . can you just let them go and they will come back that is way cool


----------



## Neil (Feb 21, 2002)

Firstly thankyou everyone for your suggestions.

An update.

So far, I have got them down from the roof and into a tree halfway between the roof and the dovecote (thats something I suppose)

The Dovecote is on a pole approx. 8 foot off the ground with a raised feed station about 4 feet away from the dovecote.

Today they left the tree and used the feed station (so at least I know the poor dears won't be so hungry!)

So now my next task is to get them out of the tree and using the dovecote.

I am planning on letting them feed from the feed station, whilst also having food and water in their sight on the dovecote ledges.
After a day or so I will remove the feed from the feed station and only leave it on the dovecote - with the addition of some nesting material.

If all goes well then a little latter I will resume the feed at the feed station.

Hows that sound? any other suggestions?

Thanks to you all again.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Neil,I'm glad to hear they are at least staying in your yard.Once I made the mistake of letting a fantail out on the same day that I received it.I found out he could fly extremely well for a fantail and me and my friends ended up chasing him for about a mile from rooftop to rooftop until he landed in some bushes and we caught him! All breeds of pigeons can learn to return to their home,but in some areas predators such as hawks can be a real problem. Good luck with your birds. Maybe you could post some pictures of your fantails and your dovecote on this website?


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Go up on the roof tonight and get them. That's your best chance of rescuing them.

I've seen this happen with Fantails - after a wedding the party released two Fantails that stayed on the church roof for two weeks. Both were rescued but at considerable effort. They sneaked down to the fountain to drink when they were thirsty.

Take a look at any low lying trees near your house after dark. They may perch in a low branch where you can them. Otherwise, you'll have to get out the ladder ...

d.


----------



## Neil (Feb 21, 2002)

Hey Hey it worked








Slowly using the placement of their food & water, they have been lead over to the dovecote.
They are now happily roosting in the dovecote at night, and spending their day between the feeder,a nearby tree, and the dovecote.


----------

